# Sticky  What to do when you lose a cat



## kelly-joy

I found the information helpful to me when one of my ragdolls was stolen a couple of years back. I did get him back so don't lose hope.

Advice if you have lost your cat:-

Here are a few things to try:

1. Posters, Posters, Posters with picture and details with contact number.....hand out to neighbours and anyone you see. Put up in local shops, pubs and supermarkets. Stick to all local lamp posts. (If it rains go and collect them and replace however it's best to put posters in plastic wallets so if it rains they don't go all soggy - the neighbours and council dont mind you putting them up so much that way). Also put one in your and friends cars - it amazing how many people see them this way. Make smaller flyers and push through every letterbox on your streets and the surrounding area. It is a good idea to offer a reward  of course this doesnt have to be money  a box of cho-colates or a bunch of flowers is just as good.

2. Knock on doors and ask neighbours to check their sheds and garages WHILE YOU WAIT  it's surprising how many people say they will check but as soon as the door is closed they forget. Knock on 10 doors either side of your house on both sides of the street.

3. Check to see if there are any empty buildings for sale in the area. If there are it is worth checking with the estate agent in case they have shown someone round and shut the cat in. Also it is worth checking places where there may be builders in refurbishing a property in case the cat has got under the floorboards or in a cavity wall etc.

4. Look our for any abandoned vehicles, empty or semi-empty skips in case the cat has got in and can't get out.

5. Contact / check any community buildings where functions are held such as church halls, community halls etc. - in case your cat could be shut in a cupboard or toilet.

Please NOTE: The only authorised people who can break into a building if no one can be found to open it are the RSPCA but they are
not always co-operative. Even the police and fire brigade need RSPCA permission.

6. Register him lost at all vets/catteries/rescue homes within a 20mile radius. Follow the link and click on the map to find rescues in your area Cat Rescue Shelters, Adoption Centres and Rehoming Groups across the UK

7. Leave food out and a toy of his.

8. Leave out an unwashed item of your clothing.

9. Put the contents of your hoover bag on your garden - its full of smells that they will recognise and if doesnt bring him directly to your door will at least hopefully keep him in the area. Alternatively if you have a litter tray that has used put some of the used litter on the garden as this will have familiar smells in it.

10. Contact the local fire brigade and see if they have had to rescue any stuck cats.

11. Ask the local children to look - they are great for knowing all the local hidey-holes and love helping. Also have a word with your local post-person and milk man if there is one that delivers in your area. Also try and enlist the help of people walking dogs as they tend to go off road in the fields and parks.

12. Ask the local radio station to announce hes missing and give out a contact number

13. Put an advert in the local paper

14. Contact your local environmental services dept (bin men) they keep a log of all animals picked on the roadside ... I know this is not a pleasant call to make and hopefully it will come back as negative.

15. Go out after dark when it is quieter with a friend / partner and walk round the local area gently calling every so often (give him a chance to answer you). Keep talking as you walk round that way if he is in the area he will hear you.

16. When you talk to vets and rescues, ask them about any known local feral colonies and where they are based. If Kitty has been missing for more than a few days s/he might have wandered further afield and might be hanging round near a colony for security (safety in numbers) and company. If vets/rescues know locations of colonies, these might be useful to get some ideas of where to start looking.

17. If you have Pet Insurance check your policy to see if they will assist with advertising costs or reward costs for a lost cat. Some policies cover as much as £1000 of local advertising and upto £500 reward.

18. Email the lost poster to all the people you know who live in the area and ask them to forward to others they know. This is a quick way to get your poster circulated.

19. IMPORTANT - if your pet is microchipped contact your chipping company straight away and let them know your pet is missing and check all your details are uptodate and correct. This will ensure that if found you are reunited with your little one as quickly as possible.

20. Use the local groups for your area that are on social networks (facebook / bebo / myspace / etc). Local politicians, sports clubs, etc. all have Facebook presences.

21. Try downloading a "meow" ringtone to your phone and when you are walking round play the ringtone .... you may find you start to attract lots a feline friends so please be very careful if you are near roads ... cats and cars are not a good mix. Ringtone here: Download free meow ringtones for your mobile phone - by relevance | Zedge

Finally have a look at these other sites - they are all EXCELLENT

MyMoggy.com Lost Cats, Missing Cats and Found Cats of the UK. contact Sue at mymoggy.

Missing Pets Register - Protect your pet with the UK National Missing Pets Database for lost pet search

soyouhavelostyourcat.co.uk

http://www.petsearchuk.co.uk/lost_and_found_pets.php

A Missing Pet, found cats and found dogs and lost pets advertised.

Welcome to Animal Search UK - The UKs Leading Search Service and FREE Website for missing pets

Pet Rescue UK Promotes an adopt don't breed policy

LOST MY CAT - FOUND CATS HOMELESS DATABASE NATIONAL REGISTER

LOST & FOUND PETS

Found and lost pets!

petsmiles.com: Found

http://www.reportlostpets.co.uk/

Also don't forget to check ad websites, such as.....

Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in United Kingdom | Friday-Ad.co.uk

Free Local Classifieds ads with images | Ad Trader UK Classifieds

Freeads.co.uk - Classified ads , place Free Ads

Classifieds.co.uk - classified adverts, place classified adverts

and also your local rescue shelter/s websites too!

Good luck and stay positive.

Hopefully your little one has just got itself shut in a shed somewhere.

And finally . IMPORTANT NOTE: When you get your furbabe back remember to remove ALL the posters and inform all vets / rescues / websites etc that they are home.


----------



## Sampuppy

hello this is arnod:001_smile:


----------



## jdoevans

Hi,

Some tips I found on a page a while back were useful for me - not sure if they are for you, or if they've even been covered. But anyway, what to do when your cat goes missing might be of help.

GL


----------



## furryfriendhut

Have your pet micro chiped to avoid the worry!


----------



## ankitadas

Hi all,
I have pet insurance for my pets. So, my insurer take care of this situation. They will even cover for advertisements of your pets if they lose.


----------



## furryfriendhut

Great advise!

Don't lose hope! We can truly accomplish anything we put our minds to!


----------



## cloudybutnice

All the above stuff is good advice. 
I've actually found a cat, or perhaps I should say he has found me.
I've been feeding him since January. I put the word out in the neighbourhood that I had him, also asked the postman and put a card in the local shops. No-one knows where he has come from.
I did get a lady call to see if he was her cat who had gone missing 12 months ago. He wasn't, but as you can see you should never give up hope.


----------



## Philski

Have you taken him to a vet to check whether he has a microchip? He might have come from beyond your local area, and there might be someone out there desperately wanting him to come home.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs

The best advice I can give is follow all the steps listed above but NEVER give p hope. Even when you feel at your lowest and tears are in your eyes please believe me when I say anything is possible.

Your friends at petforums.co.uk will also be so helpful and kind during times of need!

Lisa


----------



## Sky11

Great advice... I will def using your ideas. My three year old cat went missing last week and we are really worried about him. We recently moved and we planned on keeping him in for at least six weeks like our vet recommended but we had some workmen in who let him out by accident... However he did return after an hour. But then a few days later he broke the cat flap and gotagain but again returned. My husband then boxed the catflap in but last week one nite he broke through obviously being such an outdoor cat he couldnt stand it and this time has not returned.
He is chipped and all the neighbours know he's missing but I can't stand not knowing where he is.He really is an amazing little thing and is so good with the children
Thank you for great ideas


----------



## ukdave

Keep searching, and searching. I love my cats so much. If one of them got lost, I would search to the end of the world and back.


----------



## MrRustyRead

luckily i havent faced this problem yet, but i know i will be a mess


----------



## PatrickCampbell

Really great advice. I found above information very helpful. But most importantly I would say dont give up hope or your search.


----------



## ukdave

jimbo_28_02 said:


> luckily i havent faced this problem yet, but i know i will be a mess


True... I hope it never happens


----------



## Kitty Galore

thank you for the good advice i will give them a try 

Kitty Galore 
x


----------



## broccoli

One of my cats has been missing for 2 weeks - all possible sightings have been on the other side of a busy road, the other 3 directions from my house are fine, but ...she picked that one! 
She is microchipped and my council waste providers scan any....well, you know - so at least I know its not that

Ive tried most of the first post - some impeded by my other cat & neighbours cats.

There was another suggestion of putting food out at night with a baby moniter in case they are too freaked to return in normal hours - i've been doing this. I left a blanket under to catch stray hairs - all have been the wrong colour

i found some interesting tips on behaviour from

Recovery Tips: Lost Cat Behavior | Missing Pet Partnership

may help someone else too

sorry this is so long!
if anyone has advice on helping my other cat cope i'd love to hear it. shes lost confidence and become really clingy - cried when i put rubbish out.


----------



## CaliCat

Never give up! We lost Shoo (12 1/2 at the time) in January 2009 and I was frantic. I looked EVERYwhere. Put up posters. Rang doorbells. Went to shelter 2-3 times a week. Checked websites on lost/found cats several times a day. Put flyers in every mailbox within 2 mile radius. No luck.

Know how we found him? We were walking through the neigborhood and turned the corner to see him sleeping on a neighbor's lawn! We called his name, he came right over to us. We walked him home to reunite him w/his friends and siblings. He was hungry and thin, but other than that, OK!

That was last July, a year and a half since he had been missing! Yes, we looked in the area before . . .it was only 4 blocks from home! Unbelieveable. He's doing great. . .back to his normal weight . . .and is indoor ONLY now. He doesnt even show a hint of wanting to go outside. 

BTW, when we took him to the vet for his first homecoming checkup, he found two BBs imbeaded in his front leg. My guess is some idiot shot him, he got scared, took off and couldnt find his way back.

I should mention we think he hooked up with a feral cat colony in the area and there was a nice lady feeding them all. If you know a group of ferals or nice people who feed strays, check w/them! Cats go where there is food.


----------



## PJCroad&Chico

This is gonna sound like I'm taking the mick, but I'm really not: Pray to the Goddess. Be very specific (e.g. asking for your cat to be led to you within a specific amount of minutes/hours/days etc. (but be realistic, if your cat may be an hour's walk away, don't say "2 minutes") and be very polite. I have prayed to the Goddess 4 times before about my cat, and she has helped me 4 times in a row. Don't forget to thank her after she helps you.

The Goddess is known (amongst Wiccans anyway) for her association with animals.


----------



## blackpearl

What do you do when you loose your cat to something you've never heard of?


----------



## Barngiz

I agree with other posters, *never give up hope.*

My mum had a cat who went missing for 4 months. She put loads of leaflets around and her cat was found living semi-feral on a farm.

I've had two cats who went missing at different times. 
Barnie, I moved house and she got out after 3 weeks. I put up posters, called her and kept looking for her. I knew she had got disorientated and was trying to find her way home - it just wasn't like her to go missing. After 2 months we decided to plant a tree in the garden in her memory. I was beside myself with grief not knowing what had happened to her. That same day she turned up in the night, so hungry she didn't stop eating most of the night! The next day I got the vet to give her a health check (I paid extra to have him come to the house, I wasn't going to risk putting her in a carrier!). She had a few ear mites but otherwise fine.

Another story - we recently rescued 3 cats from the RSPCA. Holly, a very timid cat got out after 4 weeks (last Friday). I called her in and she got scared, jumped over a fence and ran off. She didn't come back when I called her but didn't think she could have gone far. This time I knew she wasn't disorientated but had got spooked and thought she was better off hiding outside than coming back in the house. I kept calling her for days and left food outside. No joy. I felt so bad I'd wanted to give a homeless cat a forever home and nice life but thought it wasn't to be. I put a litter tray that had been used outside the back door. I put some unwashed towels and pyjamas on the washing line. Anything to get scent from the house outside. On Thursday evening I was just about to put some posters up when I saw her in the garden. I called her and she ran off again. On of our other cats saw this and kept going to the bottom of the garden to see if she was there. The same thing happened yesterday morning. So I knew she was around but couldn't get her back in. Last night I left the back door open and fried some sausages on low heat and left the kitchen for a bit. She sneaked in and went upstairs! We've set up a sanctuary for her in the bedroom with food and a litter tray, she was nervous at first until we reassured her. Now she's loving the attention and fuss.

So my advice is to keep trying. Your cat may be hiding somewhere and only prowls around at dusk or at night. Keep asking neighbours, the chances are someone may have seen your cat. Shake the kibble box at night, the sound can be heard from further away when there's no traffic noise. Keep calling in the day even if they're hiding and too scared to come back they can hear your reassuring voice.

Nothing can prepare you for the pain you feel when your cat goes missing. It's the not knowing and the 'what ifs' that go through your mind all the time. I found it helped to talk about it with other sympathetic moggie lovers. People who don't have pets just don't understand. Try and take comfort in the fact that you're doing everything you possibly can. 
Hope you have some good luck soon.


----------



## Greekbird007

My cat has been missing now for a week:crying:
This isn't the first time he's been gone.. He has done 3days before. It's almost as if he has trouble realising his way home. Never had a cat that has done this on a regular basis before keep trying to tell him it's not Funny:frown5::frown2:
Putting more posters up tommorow & leaflets..
Never thought of ringing the bin men. I hope that gives a blank tomorrow too scary for words.
Keep thinking I hear him meow or his bell tinkle. Hopefully he will be home by morning then I won't have to make that call.


----------



## caela

Great post and full of great advice. The only thing I'd add it to speak to local delivery people- say your local pizza delivery, cab firm etc. etc. remember these people are driving around all day, all week, at all times! They'll be using all kinds of roads you'd never travel yourself and going into residential areas you won't have access to. Even down alley ways and things you'd never think of. So give them a picture of your cat and your phone number and tell them to let you know!

x


----------



## Greekbird007

My cat came home!! The very next morning!! A week & 1day later! He was very hungry!! But apart from that he's fine!! I'm soooo happy!!


----------



## caela

Greekbird007 said:


> My cat came home!! The very next morning!! A week & 1day later! He was very hungry!! But apart from that he's fine!! I'm soooo happy!!


So happy for you, all the best for the two of you. What a great feeling


----------



## caela

Sky11 said:


> Great advice... I will def using your ideas. My three year old cat went missing last week and we are really worried about him. We recently moved and we planned on keeping him in for at least six weeks like our vet recommended but we had some workmen in who let him out by accident... However he did return after an hour. But then a few days later he broke the cat flap and gotagain but again returned. My husband then boxed the catflap in but last week one nite he broke through obviously being such an outdoor cat he couldnt stand it and this time has not returned.
> He is chipped and all the neighbours know he's missing but I can't stand not knowing where he is.He really is an amazing little thing and is so good with the children
> Thank you for great ideas


Heya,

Don't worry too much about the whole 'six week' rule- we moved and our cats did the same they were desperate to get out and went out after only 2 days of moving (they had been in so long at the last place as we were near a road). They came back fine and they learnt where they live very quickly. When I go to my dad's as well, I let my cat out there because it's safe and they don't need an acclimatization period, they just know their way back. Your cat may have gone slightly further out than usual and it's possible it's lost so walk around when it's quiet calling him and shaking some cat biscuits. Even if he doesn't come back immediately it will help if you do this over a few days. One of our cats didn't come home for weeks on end after we got back from holiday (a neighbour had been feeding him at our house). I walked around calling him for a few days and he came home the next day after that. Just lets them know you're about and haven't left them.

I hope your sweetie is fine. It's possible as well that since you moved, a neighbour who has seen this 'new' cat might be feeding him, not sure where he came from. Does he have a collar? Put some posters about it's very helpful. I can't stress this enough- posters DO work.

Good luck! x


----------



## Barngiz

Greekbird007 said:


> My cat came home!! The very next morning!! A week & 1day later! He was very hungry!! But apart from that he's fine!! I'm soooo happy!!


Aw how lovely! Enjoys lots of cuddles...so pleased for you


----------



## The Minkey

My kitten, Kato, went missing night before last. I last saw him in the garden at @ 7 and began whistling him in at 7.30 so I knew he wasn't likely to have gone far. Even so, I went round nearby streets whistling and calling - no Kato :-( It wasn't a good night. In the morning, I started going round house to house. The first neighbour to answer went to check her garage as she'd seen him playing in her garden and there he was curled up in an old car seat. I was SOOO relieved. I hope that taught him a useful life lesson about exploring sheds and garages..


----------



## p3r02d3r0

Hi all,

Great advices in this topic, but I already tried them all.

Anyway, I lost a 8-month old cat a week ago and considering the amount of time and energy me and my gf put in finding our beloved cat, it seems that he simply vanished. I know, it's a common problem with lost cats.

Anyway, I'm writing this from Croatia mostly because we don't have many services that care about missing pets. The most popular one is just referring us to veterinary ambulances and veterinary service that gathers dead or lost pets. Called all of them - nothing.

Anyway, our problem with our little guy is the following:

We are living in a building on a 7th floor and he never was outdoors. Actually, we planned to get a "cat leash" in a pet store and walk him just a day ago before he disappeared.
We believe that he somehow fell down the balcony and survived because we didn't find a body, or blood or any kind of signs that he died after the fall.

We also suspected that he might get on someone's balcony below ours, but we talked with neighbours and they haven't seen him.

The problem is, we're living in a suburban area of the capital city. The area isn't that big, but there's a bunch of bushes, hedges, kindergartens, and a lot of buildings and houses with yards that are behind fences. Another huge problem is with cars. There are "millions" of parked cars and he could be below any of those cars or even inside a car engine.

We made a bunch of fliers, and pasted them around the whole area, we talked with people from buildings and houses near ours, we talked with people that walk their dogs... Nothing.

We looked for him during daylight, after 8pm or 9pm, during 2am to 4am. Nothing...

We put some cat food he ate near our building, and a pillow he slept on....

It's possible that someone somehow "stole" the cat because he's pretty attractive cat, a cross of Norwegian forest cat and a regular cat, with a semi-long orange hair. A real male cat stud 

And now he's gone and we're desperate :sad: 

We can't look for him for the whole day because both of us work...

If anyone has any kind of additional advice, it would be helpful.

Many thanks,
Igor


----------



## catzlife2

That is great information!! I lost my kitty for a week. Luckily he was found in a neighbours garage and he noticed all the posters & reward I put out for him.


----------



## Pamla16

My cat Teddy is missing. He's been gone for 4 days now and my heart is broken. I have been looking for him since the day he went missing. He usually goes outside for 2 hours at lunch time then back inside for a snooze. When he didn't come back inside I knew something was wrong. I have door knocked, put up flyers on every pole, letter dropped in every mailbox, placed ads on all radio stations and local newspapers. Put flyers up in every shop in town. It's cold outside and he has never spent a night out. I seach all morning and afternoon. I can hardly breath by the time I get home with hope he will be waiting for me. He is a 4 year old blue burmese de-sexed male. I have offered a reward of $500.00. My tears don't stop and I am not sleeping or eating. I need my little guy home safe, sound and warm. He has never used anything other than a little tray. God I hope he works out to use dirt. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on what else I should do? I feel I'm not doing enough. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
I look forward to hearing from anyone.


----------



## Pamla16

p3r02d3r0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great advices in this topic, but I already tried them all.
> 
> Anyway, I lost a 8-month old cat a week ago and considering the amount of time and energy me and my gf put in finding our beloved cat, it seems that he simply vanished. I know, it's a common problem with lost cats.
> 
> Anyway, I'm writing this from Croatia mostly because we don't have many services that care about missing pets. The most popular one is just referring us to veterinary ambulances and veterinary service that gathers dead or lost pets. Called all of them - nothing.
> 
> Anyway, our problem with our little guy is the following:
> 
> We are living in a building on a 7th floor and he never was outdoors. Actually, we planned to get a "cat leash" in a pet store and walk him just a day ago before he disappeared.
> We believe that he somehow fell down the balcony and survived because we didn't find a body, or blood or any kind of signs that he died after the fall.
> 
> We also suspected that he might get on someone's balcony below ours, but we talked with neighbours and they haven't seen him.
> 
> The problem is, we're living in a suburban area of the capital city. The area isn't that big, but there's a bunch of bushes, hedges, kindergartens, and a lot of buildings and houses with yards that are behind fences. Another huge problem is with cars. There are "millions" of parked cars and he could be below any of those cars or even inside a car engine.
> 
> We made a bunch of fliers, and pasted them around the whole area, we talked with people from buildings and houses near ours, we talked with people that walk their dogs... Nothing.
> 
> We looked for him during daylight, after 8pm or 9pm, during 2am to 4am. Nothing...
> 
> We put some cat food he ate near our building, and a pillow he slept on....
> 
> It's possible that someone somehow "stole" the cat because he's pretty attractive cat, a cross of Norwegian forest cat and a regular cat, with a semi-long orange hair. A real male cat stud
> 
> And now he's gone and we're desperate :sad:
> 
> We can't look for him for the whole day because both of us work...
> 
> If anyone has any kind of additional advice, it would be helpful.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Igor


Have you found your boy yet? My heart goes out to you as my little man is still missing. Best of luck.


----------



## Silver Sky

First of all I ask from my neighbors and let them know that my pet is missing. Also I ask them for help to find the cat.


----------



## rattigan

thanks for posting all this info it really helps. my cat keeps wondering off but doesn't know his way home yet hes only a kitten so this is really useful i always panic when he gets out of my house  
thanks XD xx


----------



## tokyo

You must ring the HIGHWAYS COUNCIL ASAP. They took my Tokyo 12 hours after he was hit down and sent him to a communal cremation 2 days later because there freezer was full. We never got to see our baby again as they treat cats like all the other wild animals. We are not allowed to take home the ashes because he went in with monkjack etc. Its a total nightmare as they care more about cleaning up the animals than the families they come from. I spent 3 days being a detective and hours of door knocking and we still did not make it. No wonder so many people never find there babies...


----------



## dianaricaf

I don't know what to do if i loose my cats, my cats sheena is now 4 years old, she's been a part of my life.


----------



## VincentPall

This incident happened for me once, I lost my cat and I was searching for him all around the house and I asked for him from next door neighbors and my friends. But even though I couldnt find him and after 2 days he came home back.


----------



## McSquirtle

Hi! Oscar has been missing since Friday so this is the fourth day. I haven't taken any action yet as he is typically an outdoor boy but now I'm startling to worry. I was going to do posters and smaller leaflet type notices to post through doors. Does anyone have a template for a "missing" poster? I have an 8 week old son and its almost impossible for me to sit down and get it done! Sorry if I've missed this somewhere in the thread but is anyone able to help me out?
TIA!


----------



## alen27

My advise if you lost your cat try doing the following things because it worked for my friend.

My friend cat went missing and what my friend did is he installed a infrared night vision camera cost around £10 on ebay on the back of his house pointing towards his backyard and every night he put abit of dry food in his backyard and he sit and watch if his cat will showup he was surprised to see his cat sneaking in eating the food then disappear so then next night he did the same thing when his cat showed up my friend sneaked out and went round his backyard from the other side and watched were the cat will go to after leaving his backyard it turned out his cat is living with an old woman across the street the cat seems to be happy living their and is looked after so he told her she can keep the cat


----------



## Jiskefet

Here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/141450-what-do-when-you-lose-cat.html you can find guidelines for finding a missing cat...

Hope he comes home soon.

all fingers and paws are crossed here.


----------



## DeonRose3

Cats are good with finding way back home. However keep tracker around their neck.. If you have lost one then use social media and reliable places to post its pictures. Hopefully a responsible person will try to make you together again.


----------



## Lau5783

Never loose hope. While at the local rescue centre today. A women brought in a cat that had turned up at hers and had been living in her garage, had a collar but she'd taken it to the vets and it wasn't micro chipped. She had been round all the neighbours putting the word out and nothing. The rescue centre checked its system and a reported lost cat at the start of February came up that fitted the description! Both blue collar with white spots! Miles from home this cat is about to be reunited with its owner 2 months on. They do turn up!!!


----------



## TheCatCarer

I know it's covered on the list but I can't stress enough how important it is these days to get your cat microchipped. It is very cheap and can be a real time saver not to mention life saver in the future!


----------



## Lizzy87

Thanks for the tips guys! I've never even thought about micro-chipping my cat - it's great advice, I'm gonna get on that right away to avoid disaster!


----------



## Linda L

Good luck finding your cat. Very sad day, will pray cat comes home safely. All good advice in previous posts.


----------



## Boo Meow

I let my beloved Bob outside for the first time yesterday, and I havnt seen him since. I went out in the back yard with him under supervision for a few days before I finally unlocked the catflap. 

Last night he sniffed the flap, then was out. Been calling all day, asked neighbours even left the front door wide open. Im so upset, why would he not come back? I thought he was a happy fellow in my home


----------



## Gingerbeer

What a great post. One of our cats went missing a few months ago and we did everything we could think of to find him. We put up posters with a photo, contact number and offering a reward, I wrote out loads of flyers to post through all the doors in our road and surrounding roads, we looked every night calling for him, knocked on everyone's door, posted messages on a Facebook local for sale group, called every local and neighbouring vet and rescue centre, called the microchipping place (Petlog?), joined a lost and found site... By the time it hit a week (and I know that's not hugely unusual but it was for him) I honestly thought that was it. Then we got a call late that night from a lady working at a nearby bar saying she'd seen him just then so hubby went to look and talk to her too. He'd gone by the time he got there as a car spooked him. He knocked on the door of the Samaritans to ask them if they'd seen him and the cheeky devil walked up to hubby meowing at him as if to say "you gonna take me home or what" ha! I cuddled and cuddled him and didn't want to let him go when they came home! He was a bit scratched up so we kept him indoors for a bit, reluctantly let him out about a week later. He hasn't wandered off since. We live in a square with a Salvation Army community centre in the middle, he usually sticks to the back here but he must have wandered off and got confused. I was terrified because he has a silly habit of sitting under cars and he'd been run over (luckily and amazingly without injury aside from a big scratch) just before we moved so I was thinking the worst. 
I love all our cats but he and I have a closer bond, and it's unusual for him to stay away longer than the night. He usually returns home each evening but occasionally stays out the night but never ever has he been away that length of time. 
I sincerely hope he doesn't do this again or any of the others!


----------



## Gingerbeer

Boo Meow said:


> I let my beloved Bob outside for the first time yesterday, and I havnt seen him since. I went out in the back yard with him under supervision for a few days before I finally unlocked the catflap.
> 
> Last night he sniffed the flap, then was out. Been calling all day, asked neighbours even left the front door wide open. Im so upset, why would he not come back? I thought he was a happy fellow in my home


Aww no, did he return? Hope so


----------



## liamajhons

Great additional info... I currently have an iOS application that I am using to keep our Bulldog protected just in case it does gets lost.. the app helps you to send out Push Notifications within a 25KM radius of your location to all other users and you can create your pets profile and add pictures exactly like a flyer but can start sending out notifications within minutes of losing your pet, it has other excellent features and the best thing is it only cost 99cents to download and I believe their Android version is FREE... it's awesome I feel very secure using it... I am not a great fan of micro-chipping as I have read and seen cases where the animal has caught an infection or even a deadly illness such as Cancer from using a micro-chip so that's deffo a NO-GO for me and Brutus ...


----------



## AwesomeCats

The most important is not to lose hope! I remember I was looking for my cat 6 days, I thought i will never find him. But in the end somehow he got home by himself.
Good luck!


----------



## DecantPet

great advice.


----------



## DecantPet

A microchip is quite effective. But the rest of the points are also great.


----------



## Rahoulb

Just like to say - definitely get them chipped!

Our cat Astro has just returned after _13 months_ missing - all due to his chip.


----------



## andrewjacson

The information you are discussing here is very useful, I also have a sweet cute little kitty. I have never ever thought about this in my dreams. If anything happens like this then definitely I keep these things in mind and search end of the world.


----------



## Guest

I just want to vent.

I let Baby Cat (three years old) out this morning at 4:00am and he has not returned. I will be patient and wait till tommorow for him to return, but he has been distant and spotty coming home for a few weeks now.
He is quite traumatised by the black cat I have adopted (also around three years according to the vet) and I have reason to believe a kind family has offered Baby food and shelter and a stress-free environment.

I am so sorry. I am not sorry I took the black cat in - he was injured and hungry and he is so grateful for his new home. It must be a long time since he had a real bed.
No, I am so sorry that I could not do enough for Baby to make him stay. I tried Feliway, I tried giving him Zylkene a few times. I gave Baby space and kept Blackbeard separate and out the kitchen during feeding times. Even when Beardy was clawing the doors open and growling at the space under the door whenever he smelled Baby walk by, I did all in my power to keep them separate.

I don't know what else I can say - my door will always be open for Baby cat, should he want to crash by.
I regret not getting him microchipped, this is the one huge error I made as his new home will assume he was stray and abandoned.


----------



## DecantPet

Sorry about Baby. Let's hope you will microchip the new cat.


----------



## Kingelf

Also people you can get GPS gadgets to attach to there collars so you can track there whereabouts .
No good if the collar comes off though but is worth the purchase for a bit of extra security


----------



## andrewjacson

Try contacting your local vets, cat rescue center breeders and clubs. Some will run a 'lost and found' register. If you think your missing cat has been stolen, notify the police of the theft of your cat.


----------



## andrewjacson

Really great advice. I found above information very helpful. Thanks For sharing this.


----------



## VeeVee

Thanks for the thread and positive stories. Our cat Thomas has gone missing since Sunday night (1 November), so 3 nights. I distributed leaflets through letter boxes and put a few posters on lampposts tonight. I reported him missing pet log and will call the vet for further advice. So fingers crossed. He is quite independent and can easily be out the whole day even when it's pouring with rain but never misses his meals. I'm trying to keep positive, I just hope that he is safe, warm with a full belly.


----------



## andrewjacson

There was another suggestion of putting food out at night with a baby moniter in case they are too freaked to return in normal hours - i've been doing this. I left a blanket under to catch stray hairs - all have been the wrong colour


----------



## andrewjacson

I found above information about cats very helpful. But most importantly I would say dont give up hope or your search.


----------



## Belgy67

Never give up hope, I lost Dani on 5th Feb and got reunited 23rd March, 17 miles away from home. Just after she went missing there were gales, heavy snow and heavy rain, she is a wonder. Never give up hope these fur babies are so resourceful and resilient.


----------



## I love cats

So glad you found your cat Belgy. 

I lost a moggie a number of years ago whilst on holiday. I flew home as soon as I could only to find she had arrived back whilst i was on the flight!!!


----------



## Orangedrops

I'm lucky that I haven't yet had that problem but great advice in case my fur baby goes walkies...


----------



## Curious Cat Lady

Thanks for the advice. Our lovely cat has been missing since 22nd July. We are devastated but won't lose hope. She is 2 years old and we only had her 8 months. She was calm and confident, wish we knew what happened to her, the house just isn't the same.


----------



## Izzyskud

I lost my cat skud on Friday he went out and never came back, I have read the pinned posted and it has help.i am really hoping he has got shut in somewhere but I am being to lose hope of ever seeing him again


----------



## Curious Cat Lady

Any news Izzyskud?
Our Poppy is still missing.


----------



## Izzyskud

Curious Cat Lady said:


> Any news Izzyskud?
> Our Poppy is still missing.


No news,I keep hoping but he has just seemed to just vanished. 
I hope yours turn up soon x


----------



## squirrel605

aw. Hope he turns up soon. So sad, and scary when our furkids leave or disappear


----------



## Izzyskud

squirrel605 said:


> aw. Hope he turns up soon. So sad, and scary when our furkids leave or disappear


Thank you we found him yesterday but unfortunately it was bad news I am deverstated x


----------



## squirrel605

So sorry.


----------



## Izzyskud

squirrel605 said:


> So sorry.


Thank you


----------



## Leorory

Just a similar message of hope as other members have given. In fact, even if/when you lose hope altogether, that is the time when you most need to continue with the search efforts.

In the summer of 2016 my girl was displaced in nearby bushes. My cats are pretty much indoor cats but I do ocassionally allow them brief supervised play at the front. We livecin a first floor flat with a shared staircase. This particular summer day my girl was crying at the top of the stairs to be let back into the flat - I was outside near the doorstep with my boy. Unexpectedly, the neighbour I dhare the staircase with came walking down and shoo-ed my girl away. She was terrified and ran into the bushes. My boy also ran away but I managed to get him back inside. 

It took a whole ten days to get my girl home! Some dsys I would call her name and see her, other days I would call her name and head a pitiful meow but be unable to locate her, some days I would not see or hear her. Some days I thought she would never come home! But every day I took out food and water anyway. It was reading the advice on this Forum that gave me the energy to keep trying. On day 10, my girl was so hungry that she ate cat biscuits straight out of my hand, I could feel her spine when I stroked her. Used a plate of chicken to encourage her to the front door and eventually she ran back up the stairs, home and safe.

Now I very rarely let my cats out; if I do I make sure that my neighbour is not around. I am hoping to move to someplace with a secure garden so that I can allow my babies to explore the outdoors in a safe way. 

Keep on trying


----------



## Temporally_Loopy

So pleased, Leorory that you've managed to get your baby back.

Something I'd like to add to the information is that when I received Bertie I was emailed information from the Kennel Club about something called Petlog. It is linked to the microchip and you are able to add additional information about your pet. If you pay a one-off £16 for premium registration then, if necessary, you are able to contact them and they put out an alert to all vets in a 30 mile radius. This way not only will the vet be given your details they are also on the look out for a pet matching the description being brought in. You can also add emergency and holiday contacts too.


----------



## tacefas

I am working on device that will limit movement radius of our cats . My inspiration were my cats Alba and Lina.
I don't want to see them dead so I never let them out unless with me.
Device will limit movement radius of your cat and will have gps tracking ability.


----------



## squirrel605

Sounds like a great device. Good luck. I know for both my dear dogs, they had microchips, and an invisible fence at home.


----------



## tacefas

squirrel605 said:


> Sounds like a great device. Good luck. I know for both my dear dogs, they had microchips, and an invisible fence at home.


Thank you. Device will not use electrical shocks and it will be very simple collar, with no need of digging and placing wires...etc.
It will include real time tracking, camera, base station and collar 
My cats inspired me as I have insane neighbor and road in vicinity.


----------



## newfiesmum

I just want to ad to this thread for anyone who hasn't discovered it. There is a network variously called Streetlife which is a sort of local social thing. When Betsy went missing a couple of years ago, just for a day or two, I put a post on asking people in the village to check in their outhouses. I don't know if it worked, but she turned up the next day. It's always worth finding out about these things.


----------



## Beckybeccajames

This has been so useful in finding our missing Ollie boy and thanks to the Animal Search UK posters we had made we have found where he has been living.
Only problem is that we now can't catch him to bring him home!i have been going there morning and night with treats and tuna to try and get him to trust me but no luck.

We have borrowed a trap but as he is so skittish I am worried this won't work. Has anyone here used a trap? Did you have any success? We are desperate to have him home.


----------



## Beckybeccajames

Greekbird007 said:


> My cat has been missing now for a week:crying:
> This isn't the first time he's been gone.. He has done 3days before. It's almost as if he has trouble realising his way home. Never had a cat that has done this on a regular basis before keep trying to tell him it's not Funny:frown5::frown2:
> Putting more posters up tommorow & leaflets..
> Never thought of ringing the bin men. I hope that gives a blank tomorrow too scary for words.
> Keep thinking I hear him meow or his bell tinkle. Hopefully he will be home by morning then I won't have to make that call.


I would suggest going out at night with a torch. You can see their eyes shining a mile off and it will at least give you an idea of what other cats are around.

We got a call from one of our flyers and found him in the area with the torch method.

Now if we could just catch him!!


----------



## Aruna Veni

Use a lot of flyers and very important: Talk to people! Once in 2002 (or 2003? Can't remember exactly) my cat Oliver went missing. I hit up sooo many people about it (I didn't care whether they found it embarrassing, I loved that cat) and somebody who knew somebody who knew somebody called me and said Oliver ran towards them a couple of days ago. This way I got him back again! Good luck to you all. Aruna


----------



## Gayle1983

Hi, I was after some ideas. I lost my male cat on Friday after he was hit by a car. He was 7 years old and we are devestated. My problem is his sister, whilst they’ve not really enjoyed each other’s company over the last few years, we tended to have a one in one out situation, they did love each other very much. She is behaving very oddly, I’m pretty sure she’s now realised he’s gone, she hasn’t wanted to go out since he died. She has an upset tummy. She’s overly affectionate compared to normal and lethargic at times. Whats concerning though is she appears to have gone completely mental. She’s jumpy, constantly wide eyed and staring at nothing intently. Chasing nothing round the room, chasing her tail, trying to bite her tail, running around the house(not unusual when she was small but at 7, she usually sleeps when at home) flicking her tail a lot. She was also out when her brother was killed, I’m worried she may have seen it. I’m just not sure what to do to help her....


----------



## Abby Cox

Cats could easily find their way home especially if they have been living with you for a long time. But in case your cat is not able to return home after a day or two, he/she could be lost somewhere. First you should report it, then asks permission to post posters in your community or contact local radio station so that whoever saw your cat would be able to contact you. Another is you could attach a tracker device for you cat so that it would be easier to track them down. As a precaution to avoid losing your pet, don't let them roam freely outside be it on daytime or nighttime unless you're watching them or you have a fence surrounding your house. Just make sure that there's no hole or something that let your cat escape from it.


----------



## AnninDurham

furryfriendhut said:


> Have your pet micro chiped to avoid the worry!


That only works if someone takes the cat to a vet to find the chip, it isn't a complete answer.


----------



## JetSet

Never give up. A few experiences I've had over the years. Back in The Summer of 1984 one of our cats "Fluff" aged 4 went missing. I should add here that I live in a very rural area, only 3 houses within a mile of us. Despite extensive searches there was no trace of him and I stopped looking for him after a month or so. Fast forward to 1988 and I was out running when I spotted him by a country cottage down the lane that I live on about a mile and half away. I spoke to the people at the cottage who had adopted him as a stray a few years before. I decided the only thing to do was to leave him there . Then there was the case of "Kit", a small tortie who used to go missing for weeks on end, a month was her record! Never did find out where she went but she always came back. Then, in January last year our male stud 12 month old Bengal escaped. We searched as far as 5 miles away but once again drew a blank. We purchased another male Bengal as we thought he'd gone but blow me down he came home 7 months to the day, a bit skinny but still intact. It's possible that someone had either stolen him (we never figured out how he escaped) or possibly just picked him up. You see he's a big cat, very very noisy and a real handful so I'm thinking that whoever had him simply returned him. Of course its also possible that he just got lost and the smell of the 2 females finally brought him home but I guess I'll never know. 

Pete


----------



## Islander

Much the same story.. one of mine went missing one year. I did all the advised things. Posters, local radio, cat rescues.... I was in a tourist area and had read of some folk with a holliday home feeding a " stray" while they were there then leaving it there and "hoping it would be OK ". I emailed all the local lets but it was autumn, three months, before one day I herd her familiar shrill cry. |went to the gate and there she was way down the lane.. Rattled a spoon in an empty can and called and called and she came nearer and nearer util I grabbed her. "You are never going out again! " She was emaciated and sat on my chest wailing and talking at me all the night long. I think she got shut in somewhere empty? Never give up!


----------



## PhatCat

Thank you for advices


----------



## shiblover

kelly-joy said:


> I found the information helpful to me when one of my ragdolls was stolen a couple of years back. I did get him back so don't lose hope.
> 
> Advice if you have lost your cat:-
> 
> Here are a few things to try:
> 
> 1. Posters, Posters, Posters with picture and details with contact number.....hand out to neighbours and anyone you see. Put up in local shops, pubs and supermarkets. Stick to all local lamp posts. (If it rains go and collect them and replace however it's best to put posters in plastic wallets so if it rains they don't go all soggy - the neighbours and council dont mind you putting them up so much that way). Also put one in your and friends cars - it amazing how many people see them this way. Make smaller flyers and push through every letterbox on your streets and the surrounding area. It is a good idea to offer a reward  of course this doesnt have to be money  a box of cho-colates or a bunch of flowers is just as good.
> 
> 2. Knock on doors and ask neighbours to check their sheds and garages WHILE YOU WAIT  it's surprising how many people say they will check but as soon as the door is closed they forget. Knock on 10 doors either side of your house on both sides of the street.
> 
> 3. Check to see if there are any empty buildings for sale in the area. If there are it is worth checking with the estate agent in case they have shown someone round and shut the cat in. Also it is worth checking places where there may be builders in refurbishing a property in case the cat has got under the floorboards or in a cavity wall etc.
> 
> 4. Look our for any abandoned vehicles, empty or semi-empty skips in case the cat has got in and can't get out.
> 
> 5. Contact / check any community buildings where functions are held such as church halls, community halls etc. - in case your cat could be shut in a cupboard or toilet.
> 
> Please NOTE: The only authorised people who can break into a building if no one can be found to open it are the RSPCA but they are
> not always co-operative. Even the police and fire brigade need RSPCA permission.
> 
> 7. Leave food out and a toy of his.
> 
> 8. Leave out an unwashed item of your clothing.
> 
> 9. Put the contents of your hoover bag on your garden - its full of smells that they will recognise and if doesnt bring him directly to your door will at least hopefully keep him in the area. Alternatively if you have a litter tray that has used put some of the used litter on the garden as this will have familiar smells in it.
> 
> 10. Contact the local fire brigade and see if they have had to rescue any stuck cats.
> 
> 11. Ask the local children to look - they are great for knowing all the local hidey-holes and love helping. Also have a word with your local post-person and milk man if there is one that delivers in your area. Also try and enlist the help of people walking dogs as they tend to go off road in the fields and parks.
> 
> 12. Ask the local radio station to announce hes missing and give out a contact number
> 
> 13. Put an advert in the local paper
> 
> 14. Contact your local environmental services dept (bin men) they keep a log of all animals picked on the roadside ... I know this is not a pleasant call to make and hopefully it will come back as negative.
> 
> 15. Go out after dark when it is quieter with a friend / partner and walk round the local area gently calling every so often (give him a chance to answer you). Keep talking as you walk round that way if he is in the area he will hear you.
> 
> 16. When you talk to vets and rescues, ask them about any known local feral colonies and where they are based. If Kitty has been missing for more than a few days s/he might have wandered further afield and might be hanging round near a colony for security (safety in numbers) and company. If vets/rescues know locations of colonies, these might be useful to get some ideas of where to start looking.
> 
> 17. If you have Pet Insurance check your policy to see if they will assist with advertising costs or reward costs for a lost cat. Some policies cover as much as £1000 of local advertising and upto £500 reward.
> 
> 18. Email the lost poster to all the people you know who live in the area and ask them to forward to others they know. This is a quick way to get your poster circulated.
> 
> 19. IMPORTANT - if your pet is microchipped contact your chipping company straight away and let them know your pet is missing and check all your details are uptodate and correct. This will ensure that if found you are reunited with your little one as quickly as possible.
> 
> 20. Use the local groups for your area that are on social networks (facebook / bebo / myspace / etc). Local politicians, sports clubs, etc. all have Facebook presences.
> 
> 21. Try downloading a "meow" ringtone to your phone and when you are walking round play the ringtone .... you may find you start to attract lots a feline friends so please be very careful if you are near roads ... cats and cars are not a good mix.


Thank you for sharing this! This means a lot!


----------



## Bobby Burrows

Never give up.

Posters with contact details (online at lost and found pet sites and services/on the street level/in the local bulletin boards in shop windows or big supermarkets).

Do the leg work.

Work with what you know about the cat.
If it's a new cat you've just adopted and has ran away (so the cat would have no reason to return to you since it has nothing to connect you or it's new home as home), always inform any previous owner if you've a 'displaced lost cat', never be afraid to say
"You know that cat you've just sold me?.."
"It got out my house right away/I under estimated it and the window..."
"And now I can't find it."
"Your fluffy baby I've just adopted is now lost." (Basically).

Because chances are, they'd have the cat microchipped.
If they've microchipped the cat but haven't updated the information or don't have the microchip number to hand, then which ever vet who inserted the microchip would have the microchip number on their records of when they inserted the chip - they'd always ask for the pet to be registered upon inserting the microchip and they'd always keep a record of the microchip's number inserted into the animal on its file.

It's on you to try your hardest and inform all parties with a vested interest in any "new" lost cat.

There is a whole plethora of different microchip companies with different databases and chances are; if you read the number to a microchip company, if it's not on their database, based on the number, there is a real chance they could point you in the direction of the correct microchip company. Once you've made contact with the correct company, notify them the cat is missing so they can flag it. Update the information (which should take 28 days).

Have the microchip number to hand at all times so you can use it to identify your cat if it's found within the transfer window, all the registered keepers details will be locked during this transfer, but the number will still show when scanned.

A previous owner would probably have more photos and videos of the cat you could use; try using a photo that shows the cat's body and length of fur and any unique markings as well, rather than it sitting on a pillow looking at the camera (unless it's got a unique face). Chances are, when looking for the cat, you're going to see a lot of cats, so try and find a picture where you can match body size and fur length better, if you can.
Talking to the previous owner about behavior could indicate if you've a lost timid cat or playful cat (there's a bunch of cat personality types you'd see when diving into the world of pet detective to find your missing cat).

Know what type of cat you're looking for.
The personality of the cat can let you know what radius to cover when searching for your cat.
If the cat's an indoor cat or an outdoor access cat, can also determine which radius.

After 10 days, any cat will be so in need of TLC, it won't be afraid to approach a friendly stranger, between 7 - 10 days.
Days 1 - 3, the cat is lying low, hiding, it's a basic survival strategy for the cat to keep quiet and probably isn't too far away - but it is an expert hider, master of not being found if it doesn't want to be.
Days 3 - 5 a displaced adult outdoor access cat will then feel brave enough venture out further.
Days 7 - 10, it will be so in need of TLC and want of cat food it will open up to the kindness of strangers.
To be kind to a cat.
Food. Food. Food.
This is an animal still.
It associates food with good and your smell with the food smell creates a positive association with yourself for the cat.
How to get your scent into its food?
You could handle it with your bare hands, might sound nasty or gross, but, our hands have pours and we have a smell and if we wash our clean hands in its food a little, any animal who finds this food will smell you and the food together and will probably let you hand feed it if you're lucky enough to find it once a trust is built up between you and the animal. Use plastic bowls as plastic bowls keep the scent better than ceramic when creating this positive association. Handle the plastic bowl as well as the food to get your scent all over it.
Cats are all about the positive association, so any new lost displaced cat might find your food (or another cat/wild animal), and learn your smell as good when mixed with food. So to be nice to a new lost displaced cat, the answer is food, and to create the positive association to yourself with this new displaced cat, get your smell in its food to tie you in with
'oh, this human isn't so bad, they give me food'.
And that's how to win a cat's trust.
Then depending on the personality of an outdoor access cat (a previous owner could let you know what type of cat it is). how far.
Let's say it's what's classified as 'brave cheeky cat'... Give it a mile.
Also, if the cat is spayed or neutered can also factor in its radius.
A cat will establish itself somewhere.
Probably a garden or a house of another cat/where there is a source of food and shelter.
So do the leg work, don't be afraid to knock on doors in your search area if you suspect your missing cat is around, because it's more text book than unique. Just got to work out what type of missing cat you have, do the leg work, get the poster made and circulated. Local vets and animal shelters could also do with a copy of a missing poster in case the cat is found and taken to be scanned locally.
The Cat's Protection League could let you borrow a humane cat trap as long as you return it within the agreed time.
Good luck pet detectives, because, like it or not, you're going to enter the world of pet detection when looking for your cat.

I speak from personal experience and a success story that wouldn't have happened if I hadn't have made posters and in looking for my cat in 2019, I found an identical missing cat which was reunited too with that cat trap...
Took the cat I thought was mine to be scanned, was another cat who was missing too. The microchip knows.
Get the information, update it, and let the company know the cat is missing.
My cat was found within 3 weeks by somebody else alive and well who saw a poster of mine online.
They contacted me, I got the call, to confirm we went to the vets to get it scanned (out of hours vet one Saturday night), it was mine.
I was looking in the correct radius, but in a completely other direction (you live, you learn), but the radius and personality was text book based on the personality and type of missing cat. It was an American website with very few reports in the London area that taught me about types of missing cats and classifications of missing cats and different behavioral types. I'm not sure if I can link it due to the forum, but, to pin point a search area, find some American company called Pet FBI (something to that affect) and you can register it missing there too for free. I live in Greater London, there was a handful of missing or found cats in my area on this American site, but it taught me how to determine the search area.

Once found, inform everyone with a vested interest in this cat that it's found. This may include former owners you've notified, local places you've displayed posters, the microchip company, any neighbours looking for the cat or keeping an eye out for your cat, inform everyone the cat is found once found.
There is a very high probability of a missing cat being found, so bare this in mind and do the leg work.

At dusk and dawn are great times to see cats (because that's when they like to be out I gathered from my patrols, so I began to patrol around these times), also, bring a bright torch, even in the daytime a hiding cat could be hard to see, so bring a bright torch and use your ears too, when patrolling/looking for your cat. Listen for jumping sounds and running sounds and noises the animal makes to determine what something was and where it ran off too as well as your eyes.
If you think you've found your cat. Loiter there, this gets your smell in the air.
Try to hang out around it, and bring food and a crate for it and try and lure it into a crate (or humane cat trap) with the food. If it doesn't work and you can't catch it, bring food and feed it. This lets the cat know you're friendly, and, it lets you know your cat has eaten. Try and bring fresh water too.


----------



## Bethh29

My mother in laws went missing in Manchester.. Unfortunately he was hit by a car and never made it back home. Absolutely hurts when you can't find them and think the worst kind of things. Lesson learnt Prevention is better and we now have two trackers as they are available for cats now. We use trackers from both bemorebob and Travfurler


----------



## queeniz

furryfriendhut said:


> Have your pet micro chiped to avoid the worry!


_That's all well & good but if someone has taken ones pet how is them being micro chipped going to help?? _


----------



## queeniz

queeniz said:


> _That's all well & good but if someone has taken ones pet how is them being micro chipped going to help?? _


_This happened to one of my cats when we moved house, my dad couldn't find our boy Bobby & 4 weeks later he was in our old houses garden, he had torture on him & my dad spent ages looking for the ppl who may have done this ........ all I can say is "the c*nts" are lucky he didn't find them!!!!_


----------



## Sophronia

One thing to be aware of is that birds and some other animals attack and eat cats. I don't know what so many people think is so funny about it but I guess it's common.

https://www.gon.com/news/hawk-flies-off-with-cat.

I've heard stories about it and seen a number of pictures on social media and videos on the web.

I have also heard of homeless people killing and eating them when they're starving. I don't know what gives them a right.

This post probably needs it's own thread and I don't like bringing it up in front of people who have lost their pets.


----------



## loraonya

I have chip in my cat so if he wanders off I just check where he is via GPS


----------



## ribbon

My boy Jerry has been missing for 6 days now . I miss him so much. I've alerted chip company and posted all over local Facebook groups/pages. I've had fliers made and out putting them through doors later. Oh and I've registered on pets located too. I really miss him and hate thinking what might have happened to him.


----------



## ronnyjackson909

Sampuppy said:


> hello this is arnod:001_smile:[/QUOT
> useful points you shared plz brought some more topics such as flea and tick on cats what aer the best cure tips for flea and tick control.


----------



## TriTri

ribbon said:


> My boy Jerry has been missing for 6 days now . I miss him so much. I've alerted chip company and posted all over local Facebook groups/pages. I've had fliers made and out putting them through doors later. Oh and I've registered on pets located too. I really miss him and hate thinking what might have happened to him.


Animal Search is another one to register with (like Pets Located). Good luck, I hope you find Jerry. Could you put posters up at the local vet's too? On their entrance door glass panes? Presumably you mean the Cats Protection Facebook Lost & Found websites too? Get neighbours to check garages and sheds (thats where a nosy cat of mine got shut in twice in two days one summer). Have you got a cat-flap Jerry can get in, if he finds his way home? Come on Jerry...


----------



## ronnyjackson909

Hope and wait for your jerry! someday boy shall come back to see you soon! I hope he shall must be come back to you. Keep searching continue in your surroundings as well in far areas and contact to your nearby animal rescue teams. A GPs activated tag is much helpful to find your pet when found your jerry boy please tag him in first priority and never got tense how you will find your loving pets.


----------



## TriTri

Pray to St. Anthony to find your cat. Not convinced this will help? Then read the thread on CK is missing. Now found!
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/ck-is-missing-now-found.541297/page-34


----------



## cheekyscrip

TriTri said:


> Pray to St. Anthony to find your cat. Not convinced this will help? Then read the thread on CK is missing. Now found!
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/ck-is-missing-now-found.541297/page-34


And St Gertrude and St Francis of Assisi to look after your kitty till it is found.


----------



## Huiyaming

Hello,
All of these points are exactly the right things to do. Making as many people as aware as possible and even finding the groups on FB for different areas to have the information and pictures shared nationwide.


----------



## buttleradam21

Cats are curious creatures and can often sleep in unusual places - make sure you've searched thoroughly around your home and garden first
If your cat is missing, let your microchip database know as soon as possible so they can put a note on your pet's record for when they are found
Put up posters in your local area which show a good photo of your cat and give your contact details
Ask your neighbours to check their garages, sheds and cars and keep a look out
Contact the local vets - if your cat has been injured, they may have been taken there for treatment
Contact pet charity rehoming and rescue centres and give them details of your cat and copies of your missing poster so they can contact you if your cat is brought to them
Check online lost and found websites in your local area, and register your pet on a national lost pet database


----------



## Kate876

Great tips, I saved them just in case. Thanks. What about GPS trackers? Did anyone try them? I'm thinking about buying one for my cat.


----------



## TriTri

Kate876 said:


> Great tips, I saved them just in case. Thanks. What about GPS trackers? Did anyone try them? I'm thinking about buying one for my cat.


Hi. Some people have tried them. They are quite big though and fit on collars and many unfortunate cats have got caught on tree branches from collars that aren't quick release collars. Quick release collars tend to get lost regularly. I know of one cat that got stuck up a tree for two or three days and ended up losing a leg, and another whose collar got her stuck up a tree for 2/3 days and the collar caught around her mouth, requiring her mouth to be operated on as she had a nasty injury from it. Plus others.

When a neighbour locked my cat in Xmas morning until 2310 hrs In the evening, a friend gave me a "general/ not necessarily for pets" tracker, but I gave it back. On reading the instructions it said the tracker itself had a built in alarm! Enough to finish a poor cat off I would think!


----------



## buldyga

I too have depressiona and was thinking about topping myself when my cats went. I lost one two weeks ago and have one old girl remaining plus a stray boy. What I have found by reading this site, is that some people feel just as we do, but getting another cat seems to help them. I have two friends who were the same as me when their dog/cat passed over - they were suicidal and I didn't think they would make it. Both lost their companions two years ago and now they both have other animals and are going through the same thing worrying about losing the. I say this because they do love these other animals just as intensely and having them has helped them. I know about the empty feeling. The pit of depression in the stomach. The thought that I don't want to go on. The one thing that is helping me is to plan a future for myself. I think its a lack of connections that make it worse for some people. I cannot connect with humans so all my love goes to the animals and so when they have gone I feel like I will have nothing left. I am trying to work on that.


----------



## Isabella C

i am sorry to hear.

use cat microchip to avoid this type of incident in future


----------

